# Brioche Stitch Baby Sweater (Free Pattern)



## kovnel (Sep 13, 2014)

Here is the sweater I knitted for my grandson when he was 2 years old.
Free pattern: https://knit-charts.com/item/brioche-stitch-baby-sweater.html


----------



## SherryL (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Wonderful. Thank you for pattern link.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW! That's what I call a busy pattern. Well done. 


Wow! That's what I call a busy pattern. Well done. And your grandson is cute, too.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

LOL sorry about the repeat. I hit the edge of a button and the first line disappeared. Thought it got deleted.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Oh so cute


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~handsome sweater and child.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow, that's beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

wow that is cute. I am looking up the pattern. It looks like it took a lot of time...


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

He's a cutey and lovely sweater


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great job


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful sweater!!!!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

That is beautiful! Gonna save the pattern and just might make it and save for a special someone.


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow! That looks like it was a challenge. Well done!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

kovnel said:


> Here is the sweater I knitted for my grandson when he was 2 years old.
> Free pattern: https://knit-charts.com/item/brioche-stitch-baby-sweater.html


Beautifully done and what a dear little baby , LOVE him .


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Your grandson is so adorable! Very cute sweater, thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## t_venson (Oct 26, 2017)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Oh no! not another 'must have' pattern? It looks so cute.
Might not make it, there is no instructions for the brioche st?


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful sweater. I’d have enough to concentrate on with the brioche, never mind adding cables to the equation!


----------



## kovnel (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work... thanks for sharing


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Wow do beautiful ????


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow that's beautiful, as is your grandson. The pattern looks quite difficult. I must have a try at brioche. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

That is to die for!


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

Such a lovely pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Lovely design and beautifully done.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

What a lovely little sweater! Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Love it, I have not tried brioche yet but it is on my bucket list, you just motivated me.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Cute little boy. Lovely sweater.


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm fascinated by brioche. Definitely on the list of skills I want to attempt! 
Your sweater is just gorgeous ????


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

What a cutie! The sweater is gorgeous too


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovey sweater. :sm24:


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Your Grandson is so lovely, he is even more handsome wearing the lovely sweater


----------

